# Mason, MI BORIS 6y male degenerative myelopathy?



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Boris is an approximately 6 year old large German Shepard male who was brought into the shelter as a stray. He is a very happpy and active boy that gets along well with other dogs. He did not appear to be that interested in cats but due to his size we recommend this be double-checked before he is placed in a home with cats. Unfortunately when our Veterinarian examined him it is suspected that <span style="color: #FF0000">he might have degenerative myelopathy </span>which is prone in this breed. His new owner would have to be able to understand his conditions and special care he will need. 


Ingham County Animal Control and Shelter 
600 Curtis Street
Mason, MI 48854 
<span style="color: #FF0000">PHONE (517) 676-8370</span> FAX (517) 676-8380 

http://inghamcounty.animalshelternet.com/adoption_animal_details.cfm?AnimalUID=539088

Name : "Boris" 
Sex : Male 
Age : 6 Years, 1 Months 
(02-01-2003) 
<span style="color: #CC0000">Animal # : 539088</span> 
Species : Dog 
Breed : German Shepherd Dog / 
Color : black/tan 
Marking : purple nylon 
Neutered : No


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please someone help this boy.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

He is just beautiful!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump for this handsome man


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

no longer listed


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I just spoke with the shelter and he is still there. He came in as a stray and has been given a first set of shots. He supposedly has someone to come pick him up but I will follow up with them.


----------

